# He's gone, and i miss him SO much



## ellee4213 (Jul 6, 2015)

My sweet, sweet Ashen died yesterday morning, or sometime during the night because I woke up and found him in his favorite spot, on his side, dead. About three days ago the vet said that he had a neurological disorder and we were going to bring him to a specialist. (He has had urinary incontinence for about two months, severe urine scald to the point where he ripped all of his fur off of his legs when I was on vacation) I had been bathing his bottom three times per day, he was on Metacam and Buprenex and some cream that I can't recall the name of for the last three days of his life. I spent every minute with him for those three days because the vet said that he would need me to nurse him back to health for about two weeks, and then he could live a normal life on meds though. On his last day, I was grooming him and he hopped onto my lap and started licking me. He loves to cuddle but he has never licked me before. He trusted me more than my other three rabbits combined, and he was my first rabbit (I got him 6 years ago). I miss him SOO much. I want to pet his head and give him banana. I want to tell him I love him one last time, I want to stroke his back and bathe him. I want him to lick me one last time. I can't stop crying, I want him back. He was only six and a half (He died on his half birthday) and it's not fair!! I love him so much, how do you ever get over the loss of your precious bun? I had no idea he was going to die, but he was in so much pain, he ground his teeth so much and slept most of his last day (July 4th). When I went to feed him on the morning of July 5th, he was on his side and not breathing and when he didn't take banana I knew he gone. WHY?! Why do they have to leave us at such an unexpected time? I miss him so much, I can't live my life without him. I've never lost a pet before, and I feel like a huge part of me is gone. How did you cope when you lost your bunny? :missyou


----------



## Jackalope (Jul 6, 2015)

I am so sorry...


----------



## Lokin4AReason (Jul 6, 2015)

sincere condolence for your lose =0/

may he R.I.P. and may he be up there enjoying the time w/ our loved one(s) also 

I coped w/ my lose of ' little man ' by involving myself w/ my 1st one ( she just kept coming to me comforting me giving me bun kisses, knowing that something was wrong, a girl w/ a heart of gold ). still have him in my thoughts quite often and I know he wanted me to take care someone else ( and I did find another one, well, he found me to be honest ) ... but ones things for sure, he would want you to find another one. by giving them the same life and love he had ( in keeping the memory alive, I guess you can say )


----------



## stevesmum (Jul 6, 2015)

So very sorry for your loss. Although it doesn't feel like it now, in time your heart will start to heal, and hopefully you will be ready to provide a loving home for another rabbit in need. A pet is a friend and a treasured gift, and each one touches our lives in unique ways. We learn and grow from each loss too.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 6, 2015)

Were so sorry for your loss. No amount of time could ever be enough, it just hurts. The only plus we have is all the good memories. Rest in peace little man and binky free.:bunnyangel2:


----------



## MiniLopMad (Jul 6, 2015)

I'm very sorry for your loss  May he binky free forever. R.I.P beautiful boy.


----------



## Chester1_andblueberry (Jul 6, 2015)

I'm so sorry I couldn't imagine lossing my buns and it must be pretty hard to cope at least he's free my condolences to you.


----------



## pani (Jul 7, 2015)

Binky free little Ashen :rainbow:


----------



## Aki (Jul 7, 2015)

So sorry for your loss.
It's really hard to cope with the loss of our pets, I think. I lost one of my bunnies more than a year and a half ago and I still think about him almost everyday. It was really hard for the first few weeks, and I cried like a baby over it. In the end, I took a new bunny home and he doesn't replace the one I lost but taking care of him gave me something to do (especially since the wifebunny of the rabbit I lost HATED the new one with a passion... but she really needed a new bunny in her life, as she took the loss of her husbunny even harder than I did). In time, it got a bit better. As I said, you can't replace the ones you've lost, but when I see Aki cuddle with her "new" husbunny now I feel relieved even though it's clear she doesn't love him as much as the first one (well, she got to live with the rabbit of her life for 4 years is what I tell myself). 

So, it will take time. You still have three other rabbits to take care of. It's the problem with rabbits, they really don't live long enough. Sometimes, I wonder why I'm not keeping tortoises, chihuahuas or one of those pets who live past 20...


----------

